# Extended forcast



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Isn't looking to good for ice. 
When you guys thinking it'll be safe ice?
I have all kinds of new gear ready to go. Just mounted my lowrance elite 7 from my boat up to a dave genz box with a 10 amp battery, had to modify it a bit to make it fit. Curious to see how it does compared to my antique flasher I got off the marketplace a few years ago.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

After No-shave November I decided to keep my scruffy prematurely grey beard for the ice fishing season. Heck we had a good cold spell in November I though we would be fishing anytime.

I am starting to come to the conclusion that the beard may be bad luck so I am debating shaving it this weekend. If I do it at the end of December and it works we should be fishing sometime in the second week of January I hope. I am starting to go stir crazy.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope by mid jan..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The cold is coming , later than originally predicted but I still have fingers crossed for mid Jan.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hit indian lake today. Tried veritcal jigging off some bridges with flutter spoons and jigging raps tipped with minny heads with no luck. 
Wind was brutal. 
Tried moundwood and old field to with joshys n smithwicks. Had one short hit on joshy...skunked for the day. 
If anyone needs ice lures or supplies pro bass is stocked up pretty good.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think ten days from this sunday

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

It's close!!! Today was a good end to fall steelhead. I'm ready for ice and the forecast looks good. But I'm still skeptical about getting on the big reservoirs?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope to be hitting the ice in a couple weeks. Just picked up a vexilar so I'm pretty stoked. I really want to get a shanty also, trying to save up some $ to get a nice one with seats and plenty of room.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just checked the 10 day forecast and it doesn't look to bad. Lows are going to be below freezing and highs in the 30s with 2 days highs in the 20s. The only bad day is next Saturday with a high of 44 and a 70% chance of rain which would be bad for any ice that may form. Hopefully that will change. I'm hoping for good ice by the last week of January'


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I just heard they are fishin on 4 to 6 inches of ice at cadillac lake in michigan if anybody is itchin to get out bad enough to take a trip.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

We need to get some ice soon I got a new vexilar that needs put to the ice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> I just heard they are fishin on 4 to 6 inches of ice at cadillac lake in michigan if anybody is itchin to get out bad enough to take a trip.


My wife and I were coming across M-72 west of Grayling MI about 9am this morning and two guys were walking across Lake Margrethe about 500 yds from shore, puling their fishing gear. Just seeing that concerned us because we had seen plenty of open water north of there the couple days prior. The weather pattern up there was supposed to change to a good bit colder starting today but they have been rather warm, just like us. If you go, be cautious.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I just watched that video someone posted on catching those big old crappies. Its got me all twitchy. Heading to cabelas for more jigs and maybe a new ice rod.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't get the pic to post but the 10 day is looking real good!! 3 days above 32, which are 36,35,and 33.all lows around 20°! Mid jan???


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

There is skim ice on a few ponds I have seen.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

finally got it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sure was cold this morning !!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I smell ice baby!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

19° on the dashboard for my drive in to work this AM.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm glad to see they changed Saturdays forecast. When I checked the 10 day forecast on Sunday it said 44 degrees and rain for Saturday. It's looking good for some January ice fishing.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Getting pump. Certainly hated working outside today, but put an auger in my hand, and its a perfect day !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Everyone at work is complaining about how cold it is outside and all I can do is smile.....only time boys...!!!! Wish we had the luxury like Minnesota and been fishing for a couple weeks already =(.....lol cmon icceeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Accuweathers extended forecast says no 40s till mid February??? Does that mean we r in it for the long haul??? Lol I hope it's right, don't trust temps unless it's within about 10 days. Either way I'm getting pumped!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anything past 10 days and they seem to post averages. Either way, let's get this show on the road!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've growth over one days time period









Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ice growth not what I have personally grown!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking better huh guys. 
I couldn't wait so I went down to alum creek with my kayak and ice gear. There was half inch of ice under Sr36 bridge. Hit a few spots before I finally found the crappie. Ended up with around 10. Jigging rap took all but 1. 
My lowrance elite 7 worked great after I tweaked the settings a but. Still need to dial it in better tho.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Saturdays forecast just keeps creeping back up there towards 40. Hopefully it doesn't ruin the ice we have up to then.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

[quote="chillin";1938895]Saturdays forecast just keeps creeping back up there towards 40. Hopefully it doesn't ruin the ice we have up to then.[/quote]

If it rains, like it says, on Saturday and stays above freezing, like it says, Saturday night it will do the ice no good at all especially since they are calling for 38 on Sunday. Even light rain coupled with sustained warmth for that period of time will be destructive. That would be ashamed as the weather is kind nice right now for a slow but steady build of good hard ice. Sure would be nice if the front would stay south and it would just stay cold for a while.
Sure looking nice for the following week though, hope it really stays as forecasted for Monday on.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

are you serious!!!! Bring on the ice say true pleaseeeeee!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Let's get ready to rumble!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

They updated the weather and even lowered it again!!!! Yaaa babbyyyyyy










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Forecast looking like we may have some ice making going on .... yahoo, time to get jiggy wit it


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I just went to bass pro shop and bought some ice tackle and a new rod with my christmas gift card. Im hoping for some time on the ice but if not then atleast Im stocking up for next year.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

All the ice must be melted, its getting cold again. Lol


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

[quote="chillin";1940651]All the ice must be melted, its getting cold again. Lol[/quote]

Lol that's how it seems to go


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright it's officially 32°, let the freezing begin!!!!!! Extended forecast looks great!















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

We got the right temps, just need the wind to cooperate now!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

It's on now, just gona be a matter of how long we get.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Four out of the next 5 days does t even break the 20s. Ice is upon us boys!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

ditchdigger said:


> We got the right temps, just need the wind to cooperate now!



Exactly. We need to keep the winds Down which today is not helping at all. Just cuz it's cold doesn't mean we will make Ice. Lots of ponds this morning are still open with no skim Ice. Been all around green, Massillon, canal Fulton, and canton today salting. We will probably be out this weekend or mid next week

Might go sit in the woods a little later with the muzzleloader and give it 1 last shot. Will check lakes around area if I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Lakes aren't going to freeze with the wind today. Probably tomorrow morning we'll wake up to a nice surprise, then 3-4 more days and the "risk takers" will be on. Ill be first in line !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hoping to be on nimi this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be checking Nimmy this Weds morning, Jan 7. I'll bring all my gear in anticipation of trekking on the ice & drilling holes if it's safe. 

Most likely test the ice at C-1 and C-5 (Campground Bay). I wont go out alone during first ice, so if anyone wants to join me., send me a PM


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Lakes aren't going to freeze with the wind today. Probably tomorrow morning we'll wake up to a nice surprise, then 3-4 more days and the "risk takers" will be on. Ill be first in line !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



As long as this snow holds off we will be fine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> I'll be checking Nimmy this Weds morning, Jan 7. I'll bring all my gear in anticipation of trekking on the ice & drilling holes if it's safe.
> 
> Most likely test the ice at C-1 and C-5 (Campground Bay). I wont go out alone during first ice, so if anyone wants to join me., send me a PM


That just seems too optimistic with the wind we've had but I know you know what you're doing so no worries. 
If we don't get much snow and with 4 deg. forecast Wed night, Thurs. might be a possibility. But then with 2 deg. called for Fri. night its most likely going to be on at many places Sat.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> As long as this snow holds off we will be fine!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



The snow is coming. 3-5 tomorrow plus big lake effect event for secondary snowbelt... That includes the akron area. Wouldn't doubt a foot of snow on the ground by the time the weekend comes


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been heading to cadillac/mitchells/houghton lake every weekend for a month now. I honestly dont mind the driving because it gets me out on the ice, and safe ice too. We've been having a good time, and doing quite well. You wont fill the freezer but we managed plenty of perch, pike, gills, crappie, redears, seeds and some eyes.

I'll be heading out again this weekend unless local stuff continues to freeze.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

thebear......been wanting to do a trip up there....do you stay anywhere in specific??? Looking for an idea so I can pitch it to the guys and do a wknd trip! Any info would be appreciated feel free to PM me!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

IBJ major wind on wendsday they say. Gusts up to 30 mph

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If we can get 1 cold day with low winds and locks everything up wind won't play as much of a factor


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DEAD_EYE (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I talked to some friends from the islands and they said ice as far as you can see west of the islands. Then I drove out to Catawba and confirmed. It's iced over from Catawba to Davis besse. Won't be long now!!!!!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Holy crap that's awesome news


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't get to go a single time on Erie last year. I'm really hoping to go for the first time this year.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

This is great news!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Any guesses on when it could safely be fishable if these cold temps continue?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well they backed off on the snow 1-3" tonight and only about another 1-3 for rest of week


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

This weekend in shallow lakes for sure...like Indian lake


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey bear. Out of houghton and the others what is ur fav. ?

I did houghton last year and personally a horrible fishing time but a cool experience. Did a overnight shanty but fished 24 hours for 2 bites amongst 3 anglers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Man, I've had the flu since Friday!! Feeling pretty good now and gona get my gear ready. I see the forecast sneaking back up next week. So where are we fishing Sunday? Wingfoot dog park? Erude58 where we going?


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

Bulldog1149 said:


> Hey bear. Out of houghton and the others what is ur fav. ?
> 
> I did houghton last year and personally a horrible fishing time but a cool experience. Did a overnight shanty but fished 24 hours for 2 bites amongst 3 anglers.
> 
> ...


I prefer mitchells/cadillac over houghton.


----------

